# icon from a .png file to a .icns



## Belaran (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm porting a cross platform application to OsX and i have a simple trouble with the icon :

How can i change a .png to a .icns ( and so becoming able to use this file as an  icon ) ? 

Do i have to alter my .rsrc in the applications ?


----------



## anarchie (Jul 21, 2004)

Try using the tool Icon Compositor which is included with the Developer Tools.  Look in /Developer/Applications/Utilities.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 21, 2004)

You could also try the shareware app "Iconographer".


----------



## Mat (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd say Iconographer is the one buddy!


----------

